# What's for sale?



## aboynamedsuita (Nov 14, 2015)

Guess we'll find out soon

Mods/Admin feel free to delete anytime, we all know why I posted this.


----------



## Cheeks1989 (Nov 14, 2015)

I hope it is something good. Fingers crossed!


----------



## SousVideLoca (Nov 14, 2015)

> we all know why I posted this.


I have no idea.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Nov 14, 2015)

I'll give it to him though.....not all the threads were "Welcome" ones. 
Most of the replies actually pertain to the thread.
They all weren't super old threads being resurrected from the dead.

Still lame.

But I'm crazy anxious to find out what he's selling.

Shun? 
Shiggy?
Wustoff?
Hattori KD?????????


Let't start taking bets!


----------



## knyfeknerd (Nov 14, 2015)

SousVideLoca said:


> I have no idea.



On my "what's new" feed, the last 30 replies are from someone spamming for the post count. This, 100% of the time leads to a new knife being offered in the BST.
'tis against the rules of the KKF Kingdo.


----------



## SousVideLoca (Nov 14, 2015)

Oh, haha.

Why exactly do you guys use a post count restriction? Obviously you've seen it circumvented enough times to recognize it a mile away, so it isn't entirely effective.


----------



## Smurfmacaw (Nov 14, 2015)

I hereby establish eternal "dibs" on shig kitaeji's for sale (except for deba's...one of those monsters is enough!)


----------



## knyfeknerd (Nov 14, 2015)

SousVideLoca said:


> Oh, haha.
> 
> Why exactly do you guys use a post count restriction? Obviously you've seen it circumvented enough times to recognize it a mile away, so it isn't entirely effective.


We can't make people read the rules before doing things, only enforce the rules after the fact.

We don't want people joining up just for the sole sake of selling things. 
Would you want to buy a knife from someone with less than 50 posts? Or from someone that only posted in order to sell a knife?

We will continue to strive to be a community, not just a place for people to sell stuff.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Nov 14, 2015)

knyfeknerd said:


> I'll give it to him though.....not all the threads were "Welcome" ones.
> Most of the replies actually pertain to the thread.
> They all weren't super old threads being resurrected from the dead.
> 
> ...



I say Kato!
http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/25025-Kato-240mm-workhorse-looking-for-Kochi-240mm


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Nov 14, 2015)

SousVideLoca said:


> Oh, haha.
> 
> Why exactly do you guys use a post count restriction? Obviously you've seen it circumvented enough times to recognize it a mile away, so it isn't entirely effective.



I'm not so sure it's to restrict posts, but rather restrict drivel. I agree that I would have doubts about buying from someone who just shows up or is relatively inactive goes and spams up the forums. I had someone PM me who had never posted and try and sell me a Kramer for $11,500. 

Here are a couple gems that stood out to me at the time, I'm sure there's been others. I've linked directly to to specific post, but you may want to read the previous ones as well to get a better sense of it:

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...CK-DO-I-DO-WITH-THIS-BIRD?p=354612#post354612

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/21034-Merry-Christmas?p=363051#post363051


----------



## Godslayer (Nov 14, 2015)

tjangula said:


> I'm not so sure it's to restrict posts, but rather restrict drivel. I agree that I would have doubts about buying from someone who just shows up or is relatively inactive goes and spams up the forums. I had someone PM me who had never posted and try and sell me a Kramer for $11,500.
> 
> Here are a couple gems that stood out to me at the time, I'm sure there's been others. I've linked directly to to specific post, but you may want to read the previous ones as well to get a better sense of it:
> 
> ...



Good times, good times, these posts normally make me smile, theres a mizu honyaki yanagi post on bst thats a couple of years old, think its still around lol


----------



## tkern (Nov 14, 2015)

I did enjoy the Xmas one.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Nov 14, 2015)

Ya I get a kick out of when someone resurrects an ancient pre-BST sale thread too lol, especially when there's a post that says it's sold


----------



## SousVideLoca (Nov 15, 2015)

knyfeknerd said:


> We can't make people read the rules before doing things, only enforce the rules after the fact.
> 
> We don't want people joining up just for the sole sake of selling things.
> Would you want to buy a knife from someone with less than 50 posts? Or from someone that only posted in order to sell a knife?
> ...



I think you do the community a disservice by limiting sales to active participants. Hear me out: For every miscreant you have that signs up for the sole purpose of unloading gear, you have a lurker who has been regularly reading the forum for years but has had little reason to contribute. The rule of thumb in any online venue is that for every active poster there are 99 people reading and lurking - and I guarantee you that many of those lurkers have knives we'd all like to get our hands on. Feeling as those you have nothing to say does not preclude you from being a vested member of the community.

Don't get me wrong, I completely understand the need to weed out the ne'er-do-wells and those who would use this place as a Knife eBay. But post thresholds are an artificial barrier: Any miscreant and ne'er-do-well can pump up his post count; few lurkers, on the other hand, are going to struggle through 50 posts they'd rather not make.

And specifically, to this point:



> Would you want to buy a knife from someone with less than 50 posts? Or from someone that only posted in order to sell a knife?


This is really just KKF offering reassurance in a transaction it doesn't warranty anyways. PayPal protects me in the event of a bad transaction--not KKF--so honestly, I don't care if the seller has five posts or a thousand. We've had people drop in with very little activity and sell some killer knives; we've had well established members of the community go full-mental and burn a lot of customers. The number of times they've said "I love my Masamoto" beforehand is a meaningless metric.

And I'm sure it's been suggested before, but if you want to ensure that sellers are invested, make them invest. Limit listings to Site Supporters, expand membership options to include slightly less expensive 1/3/6 month tiers, and restrict the number of listings a person can make per 30 day cycle. No more annoying post pumping, more faith in sellers, more revenue for KKF, and more listings from people who really do have a Kato to sell (but don't really feel like blathering on about it). 

Just a thought.


----------



## daveb (Nov 15, 2015)

Wow, that's a lot of words to day so little. Reminds me of an Al Gore speach.


----------



## SousVideLoca (Nov 15, 2015)

> Wow, that's a lot of words to day so little. Reminds me of an Al Gore speach.


And you couldn't hammer your way through 16 words without ******* up twice. Reminds me of Bush.


----------



## daveb (Nov 15, 2015)

Cell fon. Tiny keys, fat fingers. I'll try and do better. Smiley.


----------



## brainsausage (Nov 15, 2015)

Don't stop now you guys, I just made some popcorn...


----------



## ecchef (Nov 15, 2015)

You have some interesting ideas there, Jack. We'll bounce them around for discussion.

D


----------



## TimH (Nov 15, 2015)

Sous has some good points. (So does Al Gore. I know fewer and fewer climate change deniers these days.) I have been a lurker on this and previous forums for years. I have purchased several knives from BST and have been a responsible buyer in all of those transactions. (I can't say the same for some otherwise well-respected members. I have been asked more than once to use the "friends and family" PayPay option by folks with 1k+ posts.) I have also patronized several of the supporting vendors. That track record should count for more than wishing folks a "Merry Christmas" in July.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Nov 15, 2015)

It was June, but you do make some valid points


----------



## knyfeknerd (Nov 15, 2015)

Guys, none of us mods made the BST rules. We just do our best to enforce them. 
They do make sense to me, but I'm willing to hear you all out on proposed changes.
I still have little respect for those that try to skirt around the rules or those that are just too dumb to read them and understand them. 
Most of us have done fine following by the rules here for many years, it isn't rocket science.


----------



## SousVideLoca (Nov 15, 2015)

TimH said:


> Sous has some good points. (So does Al Gore. I know fewer and fewer climate change deniers these days.) I have been a lurker on this and previous forums for years. I have purchased several knives from BST and have been a responsible buyer in all of those transactions. (I can't say the same for some otherwise well-respected members. I have been asked more than once to use the "friends and family" PayPay option by folks with 1k+ posts.) I have also patronized several of the supporting vendors. That track record should count for more than wishing folks a "Merry Christmas" in July.


Thank you for speaking up on this particular topic - I was hoping at least one lurker would chime in. 

And Knerd, I hope you understand that I'm not demanding change or arguing with mods--those days are long behind me--but rather, offering a comprehensive alternative to the current system, that could benefit lurkers like TimH while curbing post-pumpers entirely. It isn't perfect though, and I won't lose any sleep if nothing comes of it.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Nov 15, 2015)

SousVideLoca said:


> Thank you for speaking up on this particular topic - I was hoping at least one lurker would chime in.
> 
> And Knerd, I hope you understand that I'm not demanding change or arguing with mods--those days are long behind me--but rather, offering a comprehensive alternative to the current system, that could benefit lurkers like TimH while curbing post-pumpers entirely. It isn't perfect though, and I won't lose any sleep if nothing comes of it.



NO! I want to start an interweb fight with you!


----------



## SousVideLoca (Nov 15, 2015)




----------



## chinacats (Nov 15, 2015)

I for one happen to think the current rules work perfectly fine. If I see someone racking up their post count and then following that with a wts post then I like to think that should be pretty obvious to most people here to be skeptical. If someone makes fifty legit posts in 30 days then they at least (depending on the posts/time period) show a general interest in knives and the community. The most recent one pointed out by Tanner (op this thread) was quite funny...after all the hoopla of posting, the actual b/s/t thread should have been enough to warn people off--as posted in the b/s/t thread:

_"Unfortunately, the Kato arrived from Maksim with a broken tip. The damage is very, very small, probably less than a 0,5mm, most likely will go out after 3-4 sharpening sessions.
Also, the handle has a defect, there is a gap between the wood and ferrule. Maksim said it's probably due to the temperature differences during shipping, nontheless he offered to send a new handle, so in case there is anyone interested in the trade, this knife will be sent with additional handle.

I will upload some pictures tomorrow."_

Even with the current demand Katos are in you'd have to be kind of crazy to give this guy any money whether or not Paypal will cover the transaction. :scratchhead:

To that end, this is why the prices on these knives are being driven through the roof--people buy them because they're available rather than truly wanting one??? 

And one final detour, what's with the quality of Kato nowadays? Does growing your business too quick sound like a good thing from the customer perspective? :scared4:

Sorry, but none of this makes any sense...I need (another) drink.:lol2:



edit to add the fact about someone asking for paypal fees, come on that goes against Paypal rules and takes money out of their business just to save a few bucks...:no:



rant over :razz:


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Nov 15, 2015)

Notwithstanding what I said earlier, I don't have any qualms about the current system, I just thought some interesting points were raised. 50 posts isn't 500, and allows the community at-large to have a better sense of who the seller is, although communication channels such as text online conveys only a small portion. I'd research a seller's history to the extent possible anyways (in FB terms I believe that's called creeping :whistling and if I saw a red flag I'd think twice. I've sold knives to members who've signed up only to be able to PM me (within minutes of registering), and I still don't think they've posted, although I've seen some online from time to time. 

The BST is governed by "guidelines", not "regulations". I know of at least one instance where someone with <50 posts was given permission to sell; that said, I think they spammed their way past 50 and some were deleted. I'll hazard and educated guess as to the chain of events (I'm actually fairly confident this is more or less what happened): someone living in Boomtown, Oil Country lost their job when oil prices plummeted and naturally the toys are the first things to go. At any rate that's neither here nor there.

One other thing about the Kato BST thread I noted no price/value was listed. Even if I had a big hard on for a Kato I wouldn't buy as everything about this transaction/seller rubbed me the wrong way.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Nov 15, 2015)

tjangula said:


> Notwithstanding what I said earlier, I don't have any qualms about the current system, I just thought some interesting points were raised. 50 posts isn't 500, and allows the community at-large to have a better sense of who the seller is, although communication channels such as text online conveys only a small portion. I'd research a seller's history to the extent possible anyways (in FB terms I believe that's called creeping :whistling and if I saw a red flag I'd think twice. I've sold knives to members who've signed up only to be able to PM me (within minutes of registering), and I still don't think they've posted, although I've seen some online from time to time.
> 
> The BST is governed by "guidelines", not "regulations". I know of at least one instance where someone with <50 posts was given permission to sell; that said, I think they spammed their way past 50 and some were deleted. I'll hazard and educated guess as to the chain of events (I'm actually fairly confident this is more or less what happened): someone living in Boomtown, Oil Country lost their job when oil prices plummeted and naturally the toys are the first things to go. At any rate that's neither here nor there.
> 
> One other thing about the Kato BST thread I noted no price/value was listed. Even if I had a big hard on for a Kato I wouldn't buy as everything about this transaction/seller rubbed me the wrong way.



I can't edit my post (half is cutoff when I try in the app), but to add to the Kato BST paragraph at the bottom, a price/value should be included as per guidelines, and the lack of pictures for a knife that would probably have necessitated sending pictures to Maksim to offer to address the handle issue is another red flag. We'll now never know, but it seems like "send me your money asap or else you miss out on the opportunity to purchase a Kato".


----------



## JayGee (Nov 15, 2015)

I'm a lurker - not regular contributor. I have only ever made a couple of posts on various topics. I have bought several things off B/S/T however - and consider it a great resource. I look at the forum every couple of days. I guess I don't consider myself part of the community - just an interested fellow traveler. I have only sold knives through ebay because of the B/S/T rules. Would definitely have preferred to keep them circulating through KFF community if possible (I have sold non-JNS Kato knives too). Jake


----------



## brainsausage (Nov 16, 2015)

SousVideLoca said:


>



Totally off topic, but 'In Bruges' is an excellent film. Nice find on the gif&#128077;


----------



## DamageInc (Nov 16, 2015)

brainsausage said:


> Totally off topic, but 'In Bruges' is an excellent film. Nice find on the gif&#128077;



If you haven't, go see Seven Psychopaths. That is all.


----------



## brainsausage (Nov 16, 2015)

DamageInc said:


> If you haven't, go see Seven Psychopaths. That is all.



I have, and I agree, really fun movie. 

Colin Farrell should only be allowed to play roles where he's confused and panicky all the time, rather than trying to pretend he's Brad Pitt.


----------



## chinacats (Nov 16, 2015)

Bump...


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Nov 16, 2015)

Looks like we have another one ... sixteen posts in seven minutes to get to 51 posts.


----------



## chefcomesback (Nov 16, 2015)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Looks like we have another one ... sixteen posts in seven minutes to get to 51 posts.



Welcome


----------



## ThEoRy (Nov 16, 2015)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Looks like we have another one ... sixteen posts in seven minutes to get to 51 posts.



What's interesting is that he's been a member since 2011.


----------



## tkern (Nov 16, 2015)

ThEoRy said:


> What's interesting is that he's been a member since 2011.



Maybe he has be laying in wait this whole time... waiting for the moment he can troll someone's anti-post count post.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Nov 16, 2015)

Can't believe it it's the same guy (name similar to "bag of oranges") who was doing it about a week ago, all in new member check-in too. I bumped the padding for the post count thread at the time in the support sub-forum but obviously it wasn't effective.


----------



## daveb (Nov 16, 2015)

Like.

la - you paying attention?


----------



## ecchef (Nov 17, 2015)

brainsausage said:


> I have, and I agree, really fun movie.
> 
> Colin Farrell should only be allowed to play roles where he's confused and panicky all the time, rather than trying to pretend he's Brad Pitt.



Just watched the trailer. With Harrelson & Walken!?! And Tom Waits. I gotta see this.


----------



## DamageInc (Nov 17, 2015)

ecchef said:


> Just watched the trailer. With Harrelson & Walken!?! And Tom Waits. I gotta see this.



It's really good.

You might want to watch In Bruges first though if you haven't. Brilliant films, both done by the same director. 
Oh and by the way, don't watch the trailer for In Bruges. It's filled with spoilers for some stupid reason.


----------



## ecchef (Nov 17, 2015)

Thanks. I'll try Bruges first.


----------

